# guppies don't like water change



## Sheralyn (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a 29G bare bottom tank with aqua clear 70 filter fully cycled with 3 half grown platys, 6 ottos and 2 cories. Bought 6 guppies about a week and half ago. Did a 25% water change couple of days after I put them in and the guppies did not like it. Tested my water this evening, 0 ammonia, 0 nitites, 5 nitrates. Did a small 4 gallon water change, used prime @ 3-4 drops per gallon (just to be safe), again, they don't like it. It doesn't seem to bother any of the other fish. Immediately after I pour the new water in they go to the top rear corners and shimmy a while. It's been 90 minutes now and 5 of them are acting better, one is still in the corner. Anybody got any theories? I'm trying to get everybody happy and bright eyed to go into a 75G tank I am prepping.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Is the water going in the same temp? Are you adding the condition before adding the water, or after?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Something is not right and I suspect it is temp. Make sure to treat water before adding, 5 gal buckets are $5


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree that it may be the temp. Always make sure the temp is the same when changing the water. I was thinking that it could have been not enough oxygen, but you have enough aeration in the tank for all your fish. So, it most likely is the temp, since you say that they shimmy in the corners after you put the water in. Make sure the water is the same temp going into the tank as the water inside the tank, this will prevent fish shimmering.


----------

